# Draw bridge ideas



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Well do to some wind damage the other day I have to replace a bridge.
The bridge is in a section of our trestle.
I just left it out so I could decide what kind I wanted to replace it with.
Well today it came to me why not build a draw bridge we can tilt up and just be able to walk in to this area with out stepping over trestle.

So what I am thinking is something that pivots.
We use track power so I know I will have to rum jumper wires under the opening and to the tilting section of track.
It will be about 3' long give or take at this time.
Any Ideas or pictures would be very help full.

Jim


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

https://forums.mylargescale.com/16-...roadbed/10463-new-bridge-portable-layout.html
Check this out Jim
Dennis


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks Dennis
I found a link to that thread doing a search.
Are you using the draw bridge?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

No Jim , Still setting where we unloaded it when used last time.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

And where is that?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

in my shed


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

The best alignment key I have seen was on a live steam track in Las Vegas. Basically he took to pieces of angle and used then to align the track when the bridge was closed. With substantial hinges it automatically locked into place.


The idea was something like this. Screw one angle onto the layout with the bend upwards. Screw the second on the bridge with the bend also upwards. He had two of these sets, one on each side, and whoever lifted the bridge just had to set it down and it was aligned. Pretty foolproof.


Like this: 

/\
/\


Just a suggestion.


----------

